# Zeno earned his CD certificate



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am delighted to report that Zeno has earned his CD certificate from the Canadian Kennel Club at 20 months of age. He is far from polished, with lots of room for improvement. But he did get a pass in 3 different trials under 2 different judges. So we will carry on in the obedience world.






Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Fine dog indeed


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Total awesome Charles..*

*OM*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Charles and Zeno .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Outstanding Charles & Zeno! Few know how difficult obedience training is for rambunctious breeds. Gaining compliance without destroying exuberance is a stern test of patience, and love. Proud of you guys-


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job Zeno and Charles! You refilled me with happiness with this video!

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for your kind words, everyone. I am afraid the next level is going to be a LOT more work. I always pick the most rambunctious dog in the litter, and then I have to pay for it!!! But I would rather deal with an over-enthusiastic dog than a timid one.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great job you two. Looking forward to the next level.


----------

